# Storing wax in the fridge



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

I picked my BOS sample up today and I have a few other paste waxes that I keep on the shelf with the rest of my collection. 

I was wondering about keeping wax in the fridge? I have seen several photos of them in the fridge on here, and also seen someone who was selling BOS and it looked like a hard pinky paste wheres my sample is like fish paste (if that makes sense) Maybe that one had been stored in the fridge? In that case, what consistency should BOS be, a hard paste (like AG HD) or like a fish paste?

Are there any benefits from keeping wax in the fridge? Or should I leave my BOS on the shelf with the others?

Slighty confused! Thanks


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Keep it in a stable room temperature, nothing drastic in temperature change and it should be fine. I have several paste wax kept in my closet and they remain the same consistency for 3+ years now...


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey....:buffer:

i would just keep the wax in a cool dry place, keep the lids sealed tight.

leaving wax in fridges could cause moisture to build up and maybe break down the wax, or on the other hand leaving it in a hot place to sweat.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

either way is okay to be honest.. in the uk we dont see quite as much extremes of temperature(high) as places like america/australia where keeping the wax in the fridge stops the oils melting..

my best of show is kept at room temp... and its softish.. definitely not a hard wax.. but not as soft as onyx/rg55, more inbetween.. should be softer than megs 16 or around the same atleast(using this as reference as i think you have this one lol)


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

no need at all to keep wax in the fringe if your in the uk , just think of how long the wax has been sat on a shelf in a warehouse or suppliers unit before it sells .
just store in a cool dry shaded place .


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Thanks guy's. Will keep it at room temperature. Thanks for the comparision Craig, feel abit better now that my BOS is as it should be lol


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

SInce im from israel,and the summer as started..
i envy you lots at your weather,my fridge looks like a detail exhibition!.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Temps here reach well over 40 degrees in summer and mine just sit in the garage. Never had any problems/issues at all. Beer lives in the fridge, wax lives in the garage!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Bulkhead said:


> Temps here reach well over 40 degrees in summer and mine just sit in the garage. Never had any problems/issues at all. Beer lives in the fridge, wax lives in the garage!


Cant blame you,ausi beer is the best [its from a lot of experience]..:devil:


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

Bulkhead said:


> Temps here reach well over 40 degrees in summer and mine just sit in the garage. Never had any problems/issues at all. Beer lives in the fridge, wax lives in the garage!


talking my kind of language now :thumb:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

ronwash said:


> Cant blame you,ausi beer is the best [its from a lot of experience]..:devil:


Coming from the UK where I used to drink nothing but real ale, Aussie beer is shockingly bad. I spent the first couple of years here trying just about every beer going (dirty job but someone had to do it) and I was hard pressed to taste anything other than extremely cold bland liquid. There are a couple of decent boutique breweries that do half decent stuff. I can also by a small selection of my old UK favorites at teh bottle shop - Hobgoblin, Spitfire etc. but they're around $8 per bottle Good beer and Snowdonia/Lakes/Peaks are the only things I miss.


----------

